# How do you replace Front CrankShaft Seal?



## skegeesigma (Sep 13, 2005)

I have had an oil leak for the past 4 years. I took it to the dealer and was told my oil sending unit and my front crankshaft seal were leaking. I replaced the oil sending unit but I do not know how to replace the crank shaft seal. Can someone tell me where the seal is located and how to replace it?

Thanks for any help

Tony


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

skegeesigma said:


> I have had an oil leak for the past 4 years. I took it to the dealer and was told my oil sending unit and my front crankshaft seal were leaking. I replaced the oil sending unit but I do not know how to replace the crank shaft seal. Can someone tell me where the seal is located and how to replace it?
> 
> Thanks for any help
> 
> Tony


if you remove the crankshaft pulley (its the main pulley at the bottom of your engine), the seal is directly behind it. you pull it out being careful not to damage the surface of the crankshaft and then you slide the new one in and tap it evenly into place. very easy job if you get yourself a crankshaft pulley puller.


----------

